# Cat's eyes not constricting



## vcheng79 (May 5, 2005)

I am just wondering how come my cat, Sabrina, isn't constricting her pupils anymore. Is this something I should be worried? She used to constrict her pupils under light (like normal cats) but she no longer does that. Her pupils are constantly dilated (sometimes slightly constricted but compare to other cats they're still considered as dilated). I took her to the vet about a month ago for a full blood panel and the vet said except the potassium level is a bit low everything else is fine. Please help...


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Information:

http://www.vetinfo4cats.com/cateye.html

http://home.ivillage.com/pets/symsolve/0,,j8ql,00.html


Veterinary ophtalmologists - in case you need this list:

http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


----------



## vcheng79 (May 5, 2005)

thanks so much for the websites...i am going to take my cat to the vet soon...

unfortunately there are no Veterinary ophtalmologists in Hong Kong. I hope this is nothing series...thanks again...


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Does she seem blind at all? I've seen on animal cops some cats that didn't get certain vitamines and their eyes did the same thing leaving them blind or seeing impaired. But those cats were on a vegitarian diet. Good luck to you, I hope everything's okay.
Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I know in humans that this is a sign of brain injury... but I don't know if it's the same in cats (and so many things aren't), this is something you might want to ask about at least? I don't know very much about this subject unfortunatley!`


----------



## vcheng79 (May 5, 2005)

My cat doesn't seem to be blind. She has the same diet as her mother and she's fine. I don't think there's any brain injury. This is so confusing....


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

From this info:
http://www.vetinfo4cats.com/cateye.html



> The most common cause of retinal atrophy in cats is high blood pressure leading to retinal detachment, leading to retinal atrophy. If the high blood pressure is treated immediately there is a chance that the subsequent damage can be avoided. While I can't remember a patient who recovered after more than a week of being blind, I was at a seminar on ophthalmology that Dr. Mary Glaze spoke at last month and she said she had seen some come back after a month of blindness. If complete blindness was present when the pupils were dilated a year ago, it isn't too likely that treatment at this time would make a difference. High blood pressure usually occurs due to kidney disease or hyperthyroidism, so it is still worth thinking about checking for these disorders and measuring blood pressure and treating any of these conditions if they are present.
> 
> Taurine deficiency used to be the most common cause of retinal degeneration in cats but once the requirement for higher taurine levels was recognized, this cause became uncommon. Unless your cat is being fed a diet low in taurine this is presently an unlikely cause of the degeneration.
> 
> ...


Yes, this IS serious, so please think about all this information and talk to your vet as soon as possible. 

If you want to get advice from a vet here is the US, there are several ways for you to do that. Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## vcheng79 (May 5, 2005)

When I checked again tonight with a flash light, I realized her eyes do constrict. Under bright light (only a few seconds of course), her pupils dilate to half of the largest size. Thanks


----------

